# AVR equalization questions (Marantz SR5005)



## THX-UltraII (Nov 19, 2008)

I m finally done with measuring all my channels and setting up the time alignments and phase of them. Now it s time for equalization. What I first want to do is equalize all my main speakers (FR, FL, CC, SR and SL) and only AFTER this eq. my subwoofer (with the Behringer DSP1124). Here are all my main speakers SPL curves. As you can see they all act different and all have their own dips and peaks. Is the best method to use now is use the manual eq. of my Marantz SR5005 and see if I can make a good curve for all of my 5 channels?
With my AVR I can equalize each channel seprate from -20 to +6 (0 default) for 63Hz, 125Hz, 250Hz, 500Hz, 1000Hz, 2000Hz, 4000Hz, 8000Hz and 16000Hz. 

Here s also a link to the .mdat file:
http://www.sendspace.com/file/vyc53c


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Only so much you can do if that’s the only equalization you have to work with. You have to look for problems in response that match up with the filters you have available, and even then they’ll probably cut a way bigger path than you really need, which means you’re going to end up encroaching on areas that don’t need attention. That can be minimized by keeping adjustments to a minimum.

That said, with the SR and SL graphs you could cut @ 500 Hz about 4 dB. With the FR, FL, SR and SR graphs you could cut about the same amount at 125 Hz. After adjustment, listen to some music you’re very familiar with to see of things sound any better or not. Make your decision to keep or eliminate the equalization based on that.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## THX-UltraII (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Wayne. I just moved my main channels (FR, FL, CC, SR and SL) around a bit in my room (not really that much of course) and I must say that minor movements can do a lot with the SPL. I now have them all in places where the SPL is at it s best (least big peaks and dips). I ll post them tonight too.

I also would like to know more about Audyssey. I ve noticed that after a Audyssey auto-calibration the subwoofer SPL gets very good. Maybe that good that I don t need the Behringer FBQ1000 (similar to DSP1124) anymore (I ll post the SPLs later tonight too). However, there are some things I need to know about it:
First of all I don t understand what my receiver does to get this good subwoofer SPL. I own a Marantz SR5005 which has 'only' MultiEQ. The manual EQ has no option to EQ the subwoofer. How is it possible that my SR5005 flattens the subwoofer SPL while I cannot find any manual subwoofer EQ option in the SR5005 menu's??
And what about first doing a (auto) DSP1124 calibration (with the help of REW) and let Audyssey fine-tune the subwoofer SPL even more? Or is the other way around (first Auddysey and after that DSP1124 IF needed at all) recommended?

And if I don t own a midi-interface, can you point me out how to manually enter the values in the FBQ1000 that the REW subwoofer EQ tool found?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

First, the Marantz SR5005 has MultEQ XT, not plain MultEQ.
Second, Audyssey will EQ all the channels, including the sub, with respect to FR and decay.
Third, if you find that Audyssey alone is not sufficient, consider using the Behringer first and then running Audyssey second.

Finally, when/if you run Audyssey, read/consult the FAQ and setup guide here: http://www.avsforum.com/t/795421/official-audyssey-thread-faq-in-post-1

Kal


----------



## THX-UltraII (Nov 19, 2008)

Kal Rubinson said:


> First, the Marantz SR5005 has MultEQ XT, not plain MultEQ.
> Second, Audyssey will EQ all the channels, including the sub, with respect to FR and decay.
> Third, if you find that Audyssey alone is not sufficient, consider using the Behringer first and then running Audyssey second.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply Kal.

The SR5005 has no XT for sure, only MultEQ.
''with respect to FR and decay''.... What do you mean with this?
And how does Audyssey MultEQ equalize my subwoofer channel? I cannot find anything about it in the Audyssey overview after the auto calibration and I also cannot find anything in manual EQ settings about the subwoofer.....


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

THX-UltraII said:


> Thanks for your reply Kal.
> 
> The SR5005 has no XT for sure, only MultEQ.


 Ooops. I was misled by Marantz which says MultEQ but displays the MultEQ XT bannner on the SR5005 page.



> ''with respect to FR and decay''.... What do you mean with this?


It not only corrects FR (amplitude vs. frequency) but also corrects excessively long decay times due to room modes.



> And how does Audyssey MultEQ equalize my subwoofer channel? I cannot find anything about it in the Audyssey overview after the auto calibration and I also cannot find anything in manual EQ settings about the subwoofer.....


See the website or the link in my previous post.


----------



## Fridge (Oct 25, 2012)

Kal Rubinson said:


> See the website or the link in my previous post.


Dear Kal,

of course I'm always willing to do some reading to solve my own problems. However, you are referring to a 57210-post thread, which is a bit much to read at once. I also am wondering how I could possibly manually equalize the sub channel on my SR-5005, could you maybe point us a bit more specific?

Thank you, best regards,
Frits


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

There is little that you can do with the manual EQ that will be effective. This requires an external measurement system as well as more and more adjustable filters than an AVR will provide.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

I did mine with the manual EQ on my Marantz and 1 band parametric on my subs better than what Audyssey was doing IMO. 

I used Audyssey to set my distances and crossover points, then disabled it to you the receiver's EQ which I left flat above the transition zone(approx 300Hz).

What Audyssey did is in Red. Mine is in Green(sorry Kal!):









Those are 1/6oct smoothed.

I wouldn't EQ above 300Hz unless you really know what's coming from your loudspeaker. If you want to do that, you'll need to do gated measurements with REW or take your speakers outside.

Here's my post on gating loudspeaker measurements with REW: http://dtmblabber.blogspot.com/2010/09/gating-loudspeaker-measurements.html

What an awesome piece of software!

Dan


----------

